# Research on Blue catfish in the Ohio Valley



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

After years of stories and the contradictions that followed after graduating with a degree in Fish Management and Aquaculture, and God willing a degree in Natural resources if I can get the money to finish I have done a moderate amount of research on the great Blue Cats of the Ohio River. I've heard and read(even on here tonight!) that Blues are being caught as far up as the dams in Hamilton Ohio on the Great Miami River. Also parts of the Little Miami River. I personally haven't caught or seen anyone catch any Blues far up in the Great Miami. I can understand if they made up that far from the Ohio those dams would be a great place for them. Fast current, shad and decent water temps also current breaks. Having fished on the Great for over 20 years since I was very young I haven't caught one more than a few miles upstream at the confluence into the Ohio. Lets here all of ya Cat guys chime in on this. I dont want to know the exact locations obviously. However if you could pm me and let me know how far up you were when you caught them that would be great. Theres still a lot we don't know about Blue Cats. The general consinses is they prefer large rivers with current and depth. Resvoirs are also very good Blue Cat waters. Cough Cough... Sante Cooper and Lake Texoma! Any info and pictures would be great.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not a cat guy but I saw a big blue caught at the upper dam in Hamilton. It was actually taken from where the river branches off through North End Ballpark, between the main river and 3rd street. After the guy weighed it he took off with it toward his truck as it began to downpour. This was last year.

If you don't mind me asking, since I am almost finished with a similar degree, I have a few general questions about it.. pm if you'd like


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Thats is a spot I've heard of Blues being caught from. I'm wondering if they ever leave that general area since it has heavy current depth and food. Or do they swim where the shad and baitfish go. Also what time of year where they caught? Water temp?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

caught the below 30lb fish in the Dravo area in 2009 on a live baby carp. it came from the top edge of a sharp drop from 12-35ft of water. caught a 16 and a couple smaller ones in the same area a few years prior.

have seen and heard of others caught within 5 miles of the last Hamilton dam. most were smaller but one was around 25lb. 

i have fished the lower GMR since 1995 and only in the last few years have i witnessed or heard of them being caught out of this river.


----------



## mangoverde (Sep 24, 2011)

dinkbuster1 said:


> caught the below 30lb fish in the Dravo area in 2009 on a live baby carp. it came from the top edge of a sharp drop from 12-35ft of water. caught a 16 and a couple smaller ones in the same area a few years prior.
> 
> have seen and heard of others caught within 5 miles of the last Hamilton dam. most were smaller but one was around 25lb.
> 
> i have fished the lower GMR since 1995 and only in the last few years have i witnessed or heard of them being caught out of this river.


Wow! Cool cat.


----------



## Bronze backs&cats (Aug 1, 2021)

ChrisB said:


> Thats is a spot I've heard of Blues being caught from. I'm wondering if they ever leave that general area since it has heavy current depth and food. Or do they swim where the shad and baitfish go. Also what time of year where they caught? Water temp?


It's been about 10 years ago but I caught about eight pound blue on GMR in Middletown at an old broken dam fishing for flatheads with a small live stone roller


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The one thing that makes tracking Blue cats hard is that over the years 95% of all blue cat reports I have seen are actually Channel cats, especially in late May and June when the males really color up and are in spawning condition. 

Good luck in your studies and career in fisheries Chris. It's a great field to dedicate your life too. I spent 31 years at it and never had a regret.


----------



## Bronze backs&cats (Aug 1, 2021)

Southernsaug said:


> The one thing that makes tracking Blue cats hard is that over the years 95% of all blue cat reports I have seen are actually Channel cats, especially in late May and June when the males really color up and are in spawning condition.
> 
> Good luck in your studies and career in fisheries Chris. It's a great field to dedicate your life too. I spent 31 years at it and never had a regret.


 Yes I believe that for sure I am an avid outdoorsman though and this was definitely a blue very light colored but unmistakable snow white underbelly about two thirds up then a very brilliant light blue with the very light kind of yellow small eyes the only few I've heard of here have been in outside bends with deep bouldery channels cut bank and fast current


----------



## Bronze backs&cats (Aug 1, 2021)

Bronze backs&cats said:


> Yes I believe that for sure I am an avid outdoorsman though and this was definitely a blue very light colored but unmistakable snow white underbelly about two thirds up then a very brilliant light blue with the very light kind of yellow small eyes the only few I've heard of here have been in outside bends with deep bouldery channels cut bank and fast current


Also by true sportsman


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pics. Best way to ID is to count the anal fins. Blues have 30+ as were a channel only has up to 28, maybe 29. Sometimes coloration is tough to differentiate on older channels. 15 years ago it was unusual to catch any in the Markland pool, common now. They really hammer a bait. 

Slip


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Caught one up near new Richmond last Sunday. They are around. Look at old Steve Douglas on YouTube. Catfish king


----------



## Bobs10pt (Dec 29, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Caught one up near new Richmond last Sunday. They are around. Look at old Steve Douglas on YouTube. Catfish king


My grandson and I both caught 10 pounders at CJ


----------

